# How do I pull?



## AnonHelloTarget4 (Sep 5, 2022)

I recently started working at Target and my trainer was going over how to pull items. I understand the part where I get the items from the back but am confused on what to do after I get all the items. So, what do I do after I gather all the items from the back?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 5, 2022)

AnonHelloTarget4 said:


> I recently started working at Target and my trainer was going over how to pull items. I understand the part where I get the items from the back but am confused on what to do after I get all the items. So, what do I do after I gather all the items from the back?


The next step would be to push onto the sales floor. Basically scan to see where they go and put them on the shelves.


----------



## ION the Prize (Sep 5, 2022)

AnonHelloTarget4 said:


> So, what do I do after I gather all the items from the back?



A lot of team leaders want to know when you've finished a pull. You might need to call it out on your walkie talkie when you're done.


----------



## AnonHelloTarget4 (Sep 5, 2022)

Hey thanks so much for helping me out!


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 5, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> The next step would be to push onto the sales floor. Basically scan to see where they go and put them on the shelves.



What? There's no metric for that. You pull and leave it in the back so you can do another pull and get those numbers up. Push to the floor? That's crazy talk.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Sep 5, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> What? There's no metric for that. You pull and leave it in the back so you can do another pull and get those numbers up. Push to the floor? That's crazy talk.


Literally....4 hour (small format ) closing team has 2 tasks...1F1s, Zone. And they can t do either. When day shift shows up next morning we push those pulls and zone the shit show they left for us. Then push and back stock doubles .


----------



## lokinix (Sep 6, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> What? There's no metric for that. You pull and leave it in the back so you can do another pull and get those numbers up. Push to the floor? That's crazy talk.


Our store trys to push all OFOs, but they end up staging market.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 6, 2022)




----------

